# I got that Salami feeling again



## montanaWineGuy

I learned a lot last spring and I am incorporating it all into this Fall 80lbs batch. I'm making all Tuscan Salami, and have purchased several things to help make the process more efficient and less labor intensive.

1. Making 20lbs batches (rather then the 5 pounders) cuts out some setup and cleaning tasks.
2. A pepper grinder for grinding roasted Fennel Seeds and Peppercorns.
3. A hydrometer, that if showing too low a humidity, I can then hang several soaked towels in the curing area
4. Netting to apply pressure during the curing and case shrinking.
5. Daily gentle squeezing of the Chubs to encourage case shrinking. 
6. Just over all better handling to optimize the individual steps

First 20lbs hanging in the extra warm shower space to jump start the Starter Culture, and hanging for the 30 long days. It's already putting out a nice tangy smell.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

60lbs now hanging. Pictured is 40lbs in its long storage curing room, which is a small cinderblock closet half dug into the hillside (perfect for this activity). I've another 20 to move there later today, as it is still in the fermentation/incubation area (the bathroom shower). And another 20lbs of meat is thawing out in the kitchen sink.

The first 20lbs batch has already lost 10% of its weight, and while still quite squeezy is starting to firm up nicely.

Lots and lots of work, but the rewards are incredible eating and the process of creating something complex with an element of danger.


----------



## TonyR

Looking real good. Where are you getting your netting? I will be starting to make mine the beginning of October.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Netting is from http://www.butcher-packer.com/

Source now for most of my supplies. In fact I think it was you that first told me about the site.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Ahhhhh, Wine and Salami. Life is good! 

First of about 100 bottles of Blueberry wine.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

All 80lbs now hanging. The 1st batch is rapidly losing weight but still very flexible. No case hardening that should give uniform drying for a hard salami.


----------



## BlueStimulator

Yummmmmyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

So. Many. Jokes. In that subject line. 

But the salami looks great!


----------



## montanaWineGuy

The Salami hanging since the 19th, 12 days, about 18 more to go, has lost 15% of its weight. 30% is the minimum target lose, so I'd call this right on schedule. And now is starting to develop the good white mold. In the past the white mold is infectious, once one batch starts the others rapidly develop the mold as well.

I don't have the best nose, but even I can smell the powerful tangy smell of all this salami. 

Here is what 80lbs of Salami hanging looks like.


----------



## Rodnboro

I would love to taste your salami. Down here, we have to settle for store bought.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Same here, grocery store only. 

Yesterday I was out, 100 miles from home, and could not resist.

Smoked Elk Summer Sausage --


----------



## wineforfun

Rodnboro said:


> I would love to taste your salami.



Hey now, this is a family site.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

1st Chub is nearly ready. Has now lost 36% of its weight. I've got it hanging inside the cabin so I can admire it. It is a little soft yet, but that might be just fine. Or maybe it will further firm up before I cut into it in a few more days. 

This is a Finocchiona – An Italian salami characteristic of the Chianti region of Tuscany. The only deviation I took was to use peppercorns, ground coarsely and some left whole, and I splashed some extra Chianti wine into meat paste. After all, More wine is more better.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

The 1st Chub was ready. Best tasting salami I have ever tasted.


----------



## TonyR

Looks tasty


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Ive pulled 10 out and wrapped them. Into the freezer 9 went, and the other was donated to fund raising raffle.

Here are the remaining 22, I'm going to let these hang a long time, several more months to achieve a hard salami.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Done! These 19 Chubs of Finocchiona Salami is the last of the 80lbs effort. The previous 13 Chubs are being eaten, given away or donated to the raffle. I let these go to almost 40% weight loss, to allow them to firm up. The texture is ideal, firm whereas before some were soft in the middle. There is some meat separation in some of the Chubs still, and next time I will fine ground them after the coarse ground to help get a better bind. I’ve already the supplies and half the pork shoulder meat to make a 100lbs in the spring time. Next up is the Sopressa Veneta da Friuili (uses white wine and a "Sweet Spice") Salami this coming spring. Probably late March.


----------



## JohnT

Damn.. Just DAMN! 

Do not be surprised if I end up on your doorstep with a loaf of good bread and a knife!


----------



## Whitehrs

I'll send you shipping for one..


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Wrapped in cling wrap and then in freezer paper, they are all slowly getting put away for storage while they slowly get eaten. Kinda sad, it was a lot of fun making these and monitoring their progress daily. Now it's all over, at least till March of next year. I'm constantly sampling them as they can be no longer then 13" to fit into my freezers storage bin. Even though I've probably eaten nearly a pound in the last day and a half, I just can't get over how good these are.


----------



## Whitehrs

montanaWineGuy said:


> I just can't get over how good these are.


 

I feel like you are saying we will have to get over it.. LOL..


----------



## Sage

Can you give me an idea of time/temp/humidity need per step. Deer season is very near and I still have some clean pure ground meat from last year vac packed in the freezer. I want to give it a try.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Sage said:


> Can you give me an idea of time/temp/humidity need per step. Deer season is very near and I still have some clean pure ground meat from last year vac packed in the freezer. I want to give it a try.
> Thanks
> Jim



60/60 is about ideal. 60degrees, 60% humidity. I don't have much control over either. If your temps are higher, or the humidity is going lower, then hold off.

BTW, I done venison sausages and salami, and the taste is such that I won't do either again. Not bad, but pork is superior. The pork fat is what makes the sausage a sausage. Venison for me is for stews and jerky. YMMV.


----------



## Sage

I plan on adding at least 50% pork.

This deer was super trimmed, no fat. I don't like deer fat at all. It's has a very mild game taste.


----------



## ibglowin

We made Deer Sausage as a kid growing up in San Antonio. 50/50 blend with pork. Awesome stuff smoked, dried, patty however we made it.


----------



## Sage

montanaWineGuy said:


> 60/60 is about ideal. 60degrees, 60% humidity. I don't have much control over either. If your temps are higher, or the humidity is going lower, then hold off.QUOTE]
> 
> My wine room hangs around 60 degrees. Up a little in the summer and down in winter. I will have to work on humidity. Just checked it, 65 degrees and 52% humidity. Might work just fine!!
> 
> Do you add fermenting yeast or let it turn white on it's own?


----------



## montanaWineGuy

I add starter culture for the spicy tangy flavor, fermentation yes, yeast I'm not sure it is. It develops the white mold on its own. Not something that happens for everybody, so I hear.

At 65/52 I'd be cautious. Add more salt, and hang a soaking towel in the space to increase the humidity.


----------



## Sage

I'm going to put a couple of big flat pans of water in there to see what it does to humidity. 

A big wet towel would be faster and possibly lower temperature too.


----------

